# Is it possible to repair a video camera that suffered a voltage overload?



## charly8826 (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello, I'm from Argentina. My English is not so good, but I'll try to write the best I can. I have (or I had) a video camera Panasonic HC-MDH2. Someone has stolen me the original AC/DC adapter that comes with the camera. In my country is really difficult (or directly impossible) to buy accesories, because Panasonic Shop doesn't sell them. I was searching in different online shops from here, but I didn't find it. I asked for help in Panasonic Customer Support from USA, but they couldn't help me because they don't sell this model in that country. Then I decided to buy a generic one. I have purchased an AC/DC adaptor with output voltage selector (different points from 1.5 V to 12 V). The camera uses 9.3 V. I have connected the adapter to the camera, but nothing happened. The charge led (included on the camera) never turned on. And the whole camera never turned on any more. Then I checked the adapter. It is failed. The output voltage selector says 9 V, but with a voltimeter I have checked it, and the real output is 18 V. Obviously, the camera suffered a voltage overload. Before visiting the technical service, I'd like to ask you your opinions. Could it exist a possible solution?. Thank you very much.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's very difficult from here to know if the "new" adapter ever worked. Manufacturers recommend against generic replacements. Only the tech people will be able to tell if the camera is fried or a part can be replaced.


----------

